# Types of cut/groom?



## Kate.E.P

Hi there.

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me the different types of cuts/grooms?

Somebody has told me that in the parlor they will automatically do a bishon frisee type cut.... but I'm not a fan of that type of cut on the face. It's going to be quite a while before Dextor will need his first groom but I was just curious!


----------



## alvinsimon

*Simon with 2 different cuts*

Simon with a Cocker Spaniel look - we asked the groomer to shave his muzzle.










Simon with a traditional puppy cut.


----------



## JoJo

I would always recommend going for a look you like rather than asking for particular cut as different groomers will do differing cuts .. some info on cuts here which may interest you .. by the way I am not a groomer by any means, just know the look I like for my cockapoos 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/


----------



## Dexter1011

Hi, I have decided to cut Dexter myself and went on the Cockapoo Grooming course. I did take him to the groomers in Woodford Bridge and they trimmed his face and underneath first time and then blowdryed him like a bichon, he looked very funny and not like himself at all. He did calm down about three days later after a good run in the forest. I think most people ask for a teddybear cut.


----------



## kendal

The cut you go for will change as your dog gets older and the coat thickens and curls more( the coat in more cockapoos does get curlier as they get older) what sutes yoir pup at 8 momths old will be ompleatly.different.to.the cut.you go for at 2 years old. its more donw to the type of coat your dog has and the effort you put into keeping the coat that way. most people on hear who when they first got their pup over a year ago will probbably have a compleatly different cut to what they had in their mind of what a cockapoo looks like as people still only realy see dogs at about a year old max whete the owner has been lucky to keep the pups coat in good condition. 


its all trial and error. i still change the way my girls are cut and thats been over 5years. i realy need to dg out photos of all my girls haircut photos and build up a grooming time line. lol a bit like humans looking back at the hair stiles they had as teens and wondering what they were thinking and who on.earth made that.look apear cool. 

have a look at photos and fine some that you like even picking one where you like the body another that you like the head and face etc.


----------



## ellie

does anyone know a dog groomer in the tyne and wear area that has some idea what a cockapoo should look like.he is a year old and have had him in 3 different groomers the latest hair cut was 3 days ago and he doesnt look like my dog, i asked them to leave his beared and the hair longish on his nose so they went and shaved the lot off i could understand if he had matts but he didnt, every one he has been to gives him a poodle cut i would be very gratefull if anyone could recomend one in this area many thanks


----------



## tessybear

When I take mine to the groomers I always tell them to leave their beard, moustache and tail long as I feel that those are what make a 'poo a 'poo!


----------



## DONNA

ellie said:


> does anyone know a dog groomer in the tyne and wear area that has some idea what a cockapoo should look like.he is a year old and have had him in 3 different groomers the latest hair cut was 3 days ago and he doesnt look like my dog, i asked them to leave his beared and the hair longish on his nose so they went and shaved the lot off i could understand if he had matts but he didnt, every one he has been to gives him a poodle cut i would be very gratefull if anyone could recomend one in this area many thanks


If i were you Ellie i would cut his face yourself thats the only way of getting excatly what you want.Use scissors and dog thining scissors its quite easy to do and you can do a bit every night if he dosnt like you doing it,i leave the body to the groomer but must admit i actually show them how much i want cutting off all over and i have Buddy scissor cut not clipped,hope this helps x


----------



## groomer

It is very difficult from a groomers point of view to establish what the customer requires, short to me may be too short to you, I hear all the time, short but not too short,the best thing to do is find a picture and take it with you, most clients want a teddy bear trim, but there is many variations on the face. If you want to keep your poo long, you need to keep them knott free. The places to look for knots is under the armpits, inside of the legs and the underbelly.
A picture says a thousands words
hope that helps


----------

